# List of tracker fines



## Brendan Burgess (25 Sep 2020)

ptsb  €21m
KBC €18m
Springboard: €4m 


AIB has made a provision for €35m 


Good article 









						Q&A: Where does KBC Ireland’s fine leave other tracker investigations?
					

Industry-wide scandal now dates back more than a decade




					www.irishtimes.com


----------

